# Mi PC no hiberna/suspende y cuando lo hace no arranca la grafica.



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Mostre este tema en otro foro pero pasaron de mi, asi que lo pongo aqui a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano.

Tengo una asus p5k con una 9600GT, teclado logitec MX5500 USB y Vista de SO. me esta dando MUCHOS problemas pero voy a tratar de solventarlos por partes y este de momento es el que mas me saca de mis casillas.

No me hiberna, solo suspende (o eso creo ya que no me entero muy bien de la diferencia), lo que deseo es que el darle al boton de suspension del teclado al PC se le apagen los ventiladores, las luzes y deje de hacer ruido pero que no me cierre las aplicaciones abiertas y esten disponibles para el proximo uso. Y que al volverle a dar al boton del teclado este "despierte".

Problema 1: Al darle al boton del teclado a base de rayarme con el set point consigo que apage como describo, pero una vez apagado al volverle a dar no enciende. He mirado en la bios y creo que el arranque por teclado ps2 esta activo, y la opcion para usar un teclado y mouse USB como teclado nativo para SO incompatibles tambien esta activa, sin embargo cuando el ordenador se ha suspendido/hibernado el teclado me reconoce que "no hay conexion" y no enciende 

Problema 2: Si lo fuerzo a hibernar desde el menu de inicio cuando lo enciendo (desde el boton de encendido clasico de la caja) es como si no arrancara la grafica y el monitor no recibe señal, por lo que se me vuelve completamente infuncional. He mirado en la web de microsoft y usando el comando "powercfg /hibernate on" me dize que no tengo permiso de administrador  he mirado en las opciones de la bios y no encuentro nada relativo. he mirado tambien en el menu Nvidia y tampoco encuentro nada relativo, he mirado tambien en el panel de control y solo me figura la opcion suspender y no me deja meterle mano a la configuracion de suspendido y no me sale nada de hibernar.

Problema 3: si lo apago con el teclado y lo arranco desde la caja me sale el menu de seleccion de ususario pese a no haber mas usuarios que "casa" que se supone es el administrador ¿como me puedo quitar este screen?

Problema 4: tengo el teclado configurado para apagar puesto que la opcion suspender me apaga el monitor pero me deja los 5 ventilladores funcionando ¿se puede solventar esto?

Espero coseguir poco a poco configurarlo como es devido, se aradece toda ayuda por nimia que sea.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 8, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> No me hiberna, solo suspende (o eso creo ya que no me entero muy bien de la diferencia), lo que deseo es que el darle al boton de suspension del teclado al PC se le apagen los ventiladores, las luzes y deje de hacer ruido pero que no me cierre las aplicaciones abiertas y esten disponibles para el proximo uso. Y que al volverle a dar al boton del teclado este "despierte".


Busca en las opciones de bios, donde activastes lo de "wake on ps2" una opción que te pone mas o menos activar el "ps-on"
Suspender: guarda el estado del escritorio en la memoria ram. Al desconectar la corriente pierdes todos los datos de la sesión
Hibernar: guarda el estado del escritorio en el disco duro. Es mas lento que suspender pero el estado no se pierde aunque desconectes la corriente.



			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Problema 2: Si lo fuerzo a hibernar desde el menu de inicio cuando lo enciendo (desde el boton de encendido clasico de la caja) es como si no arrancara la grafica y el monitor no recibe señal, por lo que se me vuelve completamente infuncional. He mirado en la web de microsoft y usando el comando "powercfg /hibernate on" me dize que no tengo permiso de administrador  he mirado en las opciones de la bios y no encuentro nada relativo. he mirado tambien en el menu Nvidia y tampoco encuentro nada relativo, he mirado tambien en el panel de control y solo me figura la opcion suspender y no me deja meterle mano a la configuracion de suspendido y no me sale nada de hibernar.



La configuración está en administración de energia. se puede acceder a partir de las opciones del escritorio. si te  da problemas prueba en modo seguro

saludos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para lo primero me tengo que poner a mirar la bios, luego te dire, pero para lo segundo ya te digo que en windows no hay nada relaccinado con el encendido del monitor despues de la hibernacion.

De todas formas mil gracias por responder, has sido el unico en 2 foros.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 9, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Para lo primero me tengo que poner a mirar la bios, luego te dire, pero para lo segundo ya te digo que en windows no hay nada relaccinado con el encendido del monitor despues de la hibernacion.



perdona Hemp, cuando te respondí eran casi las 2 de la mañana y estaba sin batería por lo que las respuestas fueron un poco apuradas. ops:   En windows no hay ningún parámetro que cambiar para suspender e hibernar, lo que hay es para modificar el tiempo que tarda el equipo para pasar a ese estado y las opciones de apagado de monitor y discos duros que, esta última no te recomiendo, es preferible que estén siempre los discos girando.
Tanto la primera como la segunda opción están en el apartado de la bios donde activastes el arranque con el teclado. ve modificando las opciones y prueba. Ese mismo apartado también suele estar la opción de wake on lan para arrancar el PC desde LAN o desde internet. Yo lo hice en el mío con una bios award (bios de ami). Con placa asus p4v800-x (para pentium 4, socket 478) El problema que tuve es que no conseguí que me arrancara el PC puslando una tecla cualquiera del teclado. Que bios tienes?


> Problema 2: Si lo fuerzo a hibernar desde el menu de inicio cuando lo enciendo (desde el boton de encendido clasico de la caja) es como si no arrancara la grafica y el monitor no recibe señal, por lo que se me vuelve completamente infuncional.


Prueba a apagar y encender el monitor o mueve el ratón, puede ser que así responda...

saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 9, 2009)

Clic derecho en el escritorio - Propiedades - Solapa Protector de pantalla - Botón energía - Solapa Opciones avanzadas:
Solicitar una contraseña cuando mi equipo se active tras un tiempo de inactividad = Problema 3
Cuando presione el botón de suspender del equipo = Problema 4

BIOS
Repost video on S3 resume = Problema 2
Suspend type [S3] = Problema 4, si estaba en S1 o S1&S3 o Auto para que funcione hay que reinstalar Vista o googlear por los foros, con una entrada de registro mas o menos sale.

HARDWARE:
Tu teclado es USB y pusiste "arranque por teclado ps2"
Manual P5K - Jumpers - Puerto USB donde esta conectado el teclado - conectar a 5VSB (por defecto 5v)
Si otro con teclado PS2 esta leyendo este hilo:
Manual - Jumpers - Puerto PS2 - conectar a 5VSB (por defecto 5v)
Con eso el teclado quedará prendido al apagar el equipo.

De vuelta en Windows:
[Win]-[Inter] - Solapa Hardware - Botón Administrador de dispositivos:
"Teclado" o "Dispositivo compatible con HID"
doble-click - Solapa Administración de energía:
Permitir a este dispositivo reactivar el equipo = Problema 1

Gran problema = Usuario Hemp
Reemplaze el usuario y presione una tecla para continuar


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Jooooooder, las subscripciones siguen funcionando a su bola, no me ha llegado el post de nilfred, me pondre esta tarde a repasar las dos que aun no me he puesto con la bios.

Pues bueno, arranco ayer el ordenador y ademas de los descrito ME HAN DESAPARECIDO LAS UNIDADES DE DISCO, y nanai, ni en administrador de dispositivos, ni upper filters/lowfilters en el regristro ni NADA, como si no estubieran conectadas, pero en el arranque bien que las reconoce, yo ya estoy por cortarme las venas.

Esta tarde vengo y me pongo con la bios a repasar vuestros post a ver si soluciono algo, pero si sabeis como hacer que vuelvan mis unidades de disco avisad que no se puede ni usar el megamanager porque no puedo grabar un misero CD, y mientras un tera y medio para nada, ahi vacio       

GRACIAS a los dos por echar un minimo cable.


P.D.: Repost video on S3 resume NANAI, ya esta probado y requeteprobado  .


----------



## unleased! (Mar 10, 2009)

Mira en esta dirección:
http://www.emule.us/foro/showthread.php?t=69451&styleid=37
Se que ya probastes lo de upperfilters/low... pero leelo todo, alomejor hay algo que se escapa.
Aver que sale de windows 7 (vienna) porque vista...
Revisa si puedes que no tengas ningún huesped (virus, gusanos, caballos de troya...)

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Bueno, pues he acabado por cortarme las venas.

Desmonte el raid (todo a la mierda) y lo he vuelto a montar, instale ubuntu primero y...

GRUB error              

Pase a XP y...

NO LE SIRVEN LOS CONTROLADORES RAID Y NO DETECTA HDD       

Asi que estoy a la espera de que un colega informaciónrmatico me eche una mano y luego me volvere a repasar todo para ver si consigo que la Hibernacion funcione como dios manda


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 11, 2009)

El CD que vino con la placa trae una aplicación para crear un diskette 3½ con los controladores para XP que tenes que insertar cuando aparece el mensaje:
*Presione F6 para instalar RAID o SCSI de otro fabricante.*
Puede ocurrir que no tengas disketera, en ese caso vas a tener que integrar los controladores al CD de XP mediante *nLite* y grabar un CD de XP con los controladores integrados para poder instalar.

Para instalar Ubuntu en RAID necesitas el Alternate Install CD o el DVD aunque del DVD no estoy seguro.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> El CD que vino con la placa trae una aplicación para crear un diskette 3½ con los controladores para XP que tenes que insertar cuando aparece el mensaje:
> *Presione F6 para instalar RAID o SCSI de otro fabricante.*
> Puede ocurrir que no tengas disketera, en ese caso vas a tener que integrar los controladores al CD de XP mediante *nLite* y grabar un CD de XP con los controladores integrados para poder instalar.
> 
> Para instalar Ubuntu en RAID necesitas el Alternate Install CD o el DVD aunque del DVD no estoy seguro.



Para XP nanai, no me acepta los controladores de la placa madre, me reconoze el diskete y todo pero me sigue sin reconocer disco. De todas formas ya habia leeido sobre nLite, va a acabar tocando mirarlo.

Lo del ubuntu alternative instal GRACIAS puesto que ya he probado casi de todo, aqui son ya las 2 de la madrugada, asi que casi mejor me lo miro mañana.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Desde Ubuntu:

MIL JODIDAS GRACIAS nilfred, por fin he conseguido arrancar ubuntu!.

No podia dormir y me he puesto a intentarlo, y por primera vez me ha arrancado. Estoy actualizando porque no me va el teclado MX5500 pero por lo menos me funciona uno USB y rula todo.

Ahora me pondre con el partition magic para instalar XP, que ya lo he frito con el nLite.

Ya seguire contando. que sepais que sois los unicos en responder y me habeis echado un cable, pero de alta tension  , estos foros molan, son pequeños pero la gente SI QUE ARRIMA EL CODO.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 11, 2009)

Cuando nLite te pregunta si queres instalar los controladores en modo texto o PnP, selecciona modo texto. Si no te hace la pregunta algo esta mal.
Bueno, lo de nLite esa plagado por cualquier foro, solo te aviso por si no leiste nada de nada algo que es fundamental.
El directorio del controlador RAID debe contener el archivo TXTSETUP.OEM para que nLite te pregunte.

Justamente ahora son las 2:04 AM por estos lares, en casa me espera mi mujer... Ya llamó 2 veces, pero me voy porque quiero, jajaja.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Cuando nLite te pregunta si queres instalar los controladores en modo texto o PnP, selecciona modo texto. Si no te hace la pregunta algo esta mal.
> Bueno, lo de nLite esa plagado por cualquier foro, solo te aviso por si no leiste nada de nada algo que es fundamental.
> El directorio del controlador RAID debe contener el archivo TXTSETUP.OEM para que nLite te pregunte.
> 
> ...



jur..., mas problemas, actualizando, la conexion a internet de ubuntu se me ha jodido, no se como, no me conecta y me salta la ventana pidiendo clave, le doy a mostrar y me sale otra clave que no es la mia, meto la mia y vuelta a lo mismo 


Asi pues y un poco cansado de todo, pongo el hirens boot, voy a partition magic y... primer problema: el raton no va, segundo problema indica tabla de particiones rota, tercer problema no me deja particionar 

Mas rayado aun digo "pues pruebo XP y a la cama", y resulta que no carga los controladores 

Al freirlo con el nLite no puse modo texo porque no me dejaba avanzar, tube que poner PNP por cojones y el txtsetup ni lo vi, solo me pidio el .nfi (o como sea esa extension).

Total, al final ubuntu se autojodio solo instalando actualizaciones, ahora no me conecta a internet, y XP lo he devido freir mal 


Aca son ya las 5am y ya me ha vuelto a entrar la modorra, asi que ya si que me voy a sobar, mañana me volvere a frustrar y tratare de ver si puedo enmendar algo.

P.D.: ¿solo 3 horas de desfase horario? donde vives? en groenlandia?


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 12, 2009)

GMT-2 En el medio del Atlántico, invento argentino. Por suerte este domingo volvemos a GMT-3.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Joder Linux, bueno, esta mañana me ha funcionado, hasta me ha arrancado el compiz, pero ha sido reiniciar y... si, mas problemas, salta linea de comandos y no se que hacer. Voy a tratar de preguntar a un conocido a ver si lo soluciona y si no me va a tocar copiarlo todo y ponerlo aqui     

Esto es frustrante, y ademas sigo sin poder particionar.

P.D.:¿en medio del atlantico? ¿vives en una plataforma petrolifera?


----------

